
A stash for the unsexy but important: Startup Stash meets design meets gov - jasonleow
https://publicdesignvault.com
======
jasonleow
I just made Public Design Vault, and would love to hear what you guys think.
It's like Startup Stash meets design meets government - a curated directory of
500+ design tools & resources for public good, all in one place. Super useful
for folks working at the intersection of human-centered design, innovation and
public/social impact. Any hackers and designers here who work at the
intersection of design and gov? Love to hear if this is useful for your work.

